

C++’s best feature - earthserver
https://akrzemi1.wordpress.com/2013/07/18/cs-best-feature/

======
jejones3141
Reading this, I couldn't help imagining a blog post in which someone touted
"assembly language's best feature", namely that the programmer had to keep
track of registers and their contents.

